# Free Jean Greenhowe patterns



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi everyone
just came across this site - there are some really cute toys to make http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

That is wonderful. Thank You!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

You will find this link and more under my topic dolls and toys
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24190-1.html


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

this is great thank you I am not too good at stuffing larger toys don't know what I do but they look odd these are small enough to stuff without spoiling


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

So many adorable things. I was smiling at each one. My kids had to ask what I was looking at. I will definitely bookmark this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mary Kay Vice (Aug 17, 2011)

Suzannet said:


> Hi everyone
> just came across this site - there are some really cute toys to make http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html


----------



## Mary Kay Vice (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the webite. I asked for her doll pattern but she said she doesn't give it out. These partterns will in making my 12" dolls for family and friends. I don't sell my things because I work and take care of the 88 year old father. so I don't have a lot of time. Hope to retire in a couple of years and then I will be able to hobby all the tiem.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

But you can download her dainty dollies and snowman patterns from her site for free.
http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html



Mary Kay Vice said:


> Thanks for the webite. I asked for her doll pattern but she said she doesn't give it out. These partterns will in making my 12" dolls for family and friends. I don't sell my things because I work and take care of the 88 year old father. so I don't have a lot of time. Hope to retire in a couple of years and then I will be able to hobby all the tiem.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

thankyou Suzannet...


Suzannet said:


> Hi everyone
> just came across this site - there are some really cute toys to make http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html


thanks Suzannet...had a look,loved it I shall make the rainbow babies for next school bazaar,it will be a change to make a Greenhowe small item,love all her patterns.


----------

